# slice-teil entfernen



## paraphan (25. Februar 2002)

ich hab folgendes problem:
immer wenn ich eine neue photoshop-datei öffne, ist da dieses
dämliche slice symbol oben links (siehe bild).

wie kann ich das wieder wegkriegen¿


----------



## AciDemon (25. Februar 2002)

handbuch benutzen

aber für dich: menü: "ansicht" - "einblenden" - "slices" (dort das häckchen weg)


----------



## paraphan (25. Februar 2002)

tja, ein handbuch sollte man haben 
...danke auf jeden fall!


----------



## AciDemon (25. Februar 2002)

**sigh**

ich würd mir das programm halt mal kaufen...


----------



## Crake (25. Februar 2002)

*.*

ein dickes *heh*


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

hier könnt ihr euch das Handbuch auch runterladen...
=> PS 6.0 Handbuch auf deutsch

darf man das ? ich meine ist es legal ?
Wenn nicht delete ich es sofort wieder ...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## subzero (25. Februar 2002)

das ding geht auch anders weg....
slice werkezug auswählen..... oben neben den werkzeug optionen..den haken bei slice numemrn weg machen..


----------

